# Looks like a grape vine with funny orange/red fruit



## Cyngbaeld

Going up the driveway and caught a glimpse of a couple of reddish colored balls hanging in the bushes. About a little smaller than a golf ball. Odd. So I backed up for a better look. They were hanging from what looked like a thin grape vine with small leaves. Broke one open and has quite large pips inside and smells a bit odd. I did not taste it, of course! Any idea what it is?


----------



## tillandsia

Momordica balsamina ?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Could be. I looked for pix on the web, but this has a smooth fruit, not all knobby and warty. and the vine is smooth, not hairy.


----------



## tillandsia

Next guess: Passiflora caerulea?

http://www.jardin-mundani.org/passifloraceae/passiflora-caerulea.jpg


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Hey! I think that is it! LOL, if I had seen a blossom, I would have known what it was, but missed them. Wasn't about to taste it, not knowing if it was ok. We have the purple passion flower here too but the fruit is a different color and shape and smell. Leaves are not the same either.

Thanks!

ETA: The leaves don't look like the blue passion flower, but the fruit doesn't look like the grape leaved passion flower. Wonder if it is a cross. There is wild passion flower just a couple hundred feet from where I found this.


----------

